# Aluminum Cutting Fluid



## rake60 (Sep 29, 2007)

Most grades of aluminum cut like soap.  Great for tool life but it can be
difficult to get a fine finish.  It's gummy and sticks to the tool causing the
cutting edge to foul.  A cutting fluid will eliminate almost all of that issue.
Oils will not work on most grades.  They just make an already gummy 
material even more sticky.  There are a lot of commercial aluminum specific
cutting fluids on the market, but they are expensive.
Plain kerosene works just as well if not better.

I can hear the eyebrows going up already!   :roll: 

Kerosene has a flash point of 100 to 150F  the cutting fluids flash points 
run 200 to 300F    At work I have seen a few small short flares of yellow
flame.  At home I have never seen a flare.  It can be cut with a 50/50 mix
of oil.  That will raise the flash point above 200F but reduce it's efficiency.
As with anything, it is as safe as the operator.  It is NOT a flood fluid!
Let it pool up in the chip pan of a machine and your asking for excitement.
Use it as a aluminum cutting fluid should be used and it as safe as oil on 
steel.   WD40 also works very well as a cutting fluid on aluminum.
It's flash point.... 104F


Rick


----------



## tattoomike68 (Sep 30, 2007)

I use the same stuff I use to cut threads in steel with very good results.

The good old brown oil is hard to beat.

Moble MET NU I guess it was called. Screw machine shops use it on everything.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 30, 2007)

Rick:
Kero is a old stand by IIRC elmer recommends Isoprople Alcohol it evaporates quick leave no residue .
Tin


----------



## compound driver (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi
It sounds like your using top rake on the tool try negative rake and kerosine. 
I wouldnt recommend any form of Isoprople alcohol. parafine and kerosine are fine and all you should want on aluminum.
getting a good finish depends on tool rake and feed as well as what cutting fluid you use. Keep the tool as sharp as you can and dress it after it comes off the grinder. I use a diamond stone followed with an India oil stone. 

Cheers kevin


----------



## rake60 (Oct 4, 2007)

I use carbide insert tools for anything I can.
OK, I'm getting old and hate grinding!  LOL
For aluminum I use inserts such as this one made by Kenametal.






Rick


----------

